# More Coverage of the Canon EOS M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/more-coverage-of-the-canon-eos-m/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/more-coverage-of-the-canon-eos-m/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/more-coverage-of-the-canon-eos-m/"></a></div>
<strong>Lots of information out there


</strong>Since you have to wait until October to actually buy one, at least you can kill some time reading about it.</p>
<p><strong>From CNET

</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Overall, the EOS M, with its slim form factor and large image sensor, would likely appeal to compact upgraders looking for dSLR-like quality minus the bulk as well as dSLR, users who have already invested in a stable of Canon glass.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://asia.cnet.com/product/canon-eos-m-46728081.htm" target="_blank">Read more at CNET</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>From Digital Camera Info

</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The EOS M is a camera for the masses, a simple-to-use interchangeable lens camera that won’t intimidate, but doesn’t skimp on the components or build quality. Its similarity to the Canon T4i is going to make for some tough buying decisions for many people in the sub-$1000 camera market; for just $799.99 this October, you can likely get all of the T4i’s performance in a smaller package.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/content/Canon-EOS-M-First-Impressions-Review.htm" target="_blank">Read more at Digital Camera Info</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 23, 2012)

$799 with the 22/2 eh?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 23, 2012)

Yup. It's a Rebel in a PowerShot body, and it won't be all that much longer before all the Rebels have been merged into the EOS-M line, as well as the G-series PowerShots.

Look at all the specs, and the only meaningful thing any of the Rebels have that this doesn't is the viewfinder. And the only Rebel buyers who actually prefer the viewfinder are starving students and penny pinchers. Anybody who actually uses a viewfinder knows that the Rebel viewfinders are dollhouse coke bottles and would only use a Rebel if there wasn't any other option.

Well, I suppose there's another thing you can get in some Rebels that this first EOS-M doesn't have: an articulating screen. But that'll come soon, I guarantee you....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## dstppy (Jul 23, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Yup. It's a Rebel in a PowerShot body, and it won't be all that much longer before all the Rebels have been merged into the EOS-M line, as well as the G-series PowerShots.
> 
> Look at all the specs, and the only meaningful thing any of the Rebels have that this doesn't is the viewfinder. And the only Rebel buyers who actually prefer the viewfinder are starving students and penny pinchers. Anybody who actually uses a viewfinder knows that the Rebel viewfinders are dollhouse coke bottles and would only use a Rebel if there wasn't any other option.
> 
> ...



An articulating screen on a compact? I suspect, mirrorless or not, that will have to be as big as a G-series . . . I doubt canon will ever get rid of all of the current-sized rebels; they'd be turning away at least some people that either want a camera that's easier to hold or people that want the look/feel of a 'pro' camera.

Well played, though, Canon. If the IQ truly ends up as good as a T3i/T4i, then your price point is right.


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 23, 2012)

799 + the lens works for me. What does the T4i and G1X cost and you still
Get an awesome compact camera! Yea t4i has viewfinder and the swivel screen. G1x I don't know much about it but I'd rather have eos-m with lenses. I had a G9 and while I liked it I got more fun from bigger sensors and interchangeable lenses. I really want this camera, wonder if I can freeze myself and have someone thaw me out come October, thus reducing the wait time to instant.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 23, 2012)

No swivel screen is the biggest let-down. Otherwise it's probably a great little video camera


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 23, 2012)

dstppy said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I suppose there's another thing you can get in some Rebels that this first EOS-M doesn't have: an articulating screen. But that'll come soon, I guarantee you....
> ...



But that's essentially what the Rebels will wind up being: G-series-style bodies with an EOS-M mount and an articulating screen. You get the bigger camera that looks like a pro camera, but with all the advantages of the compact format. And the prosumer G-series gets an ego boost by being part of the new high-end series.

I don't think it's at all a coincidence that this is priced exactly the same as the G1 X. And I can't think of a single reason why I'd personally choose a G1 X over the EOS-M.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I don't think it's at all a coincidence that this is priced exactly the same as the G1 X. And I can't think of a single reason why I'd personally choose a G1 X over the EOS-M.



Actually, I can only think of one reason I'd buy any camera sized in between the most compact of high-end P&S (S100, Sony RX100) and a full-on dSLR - diving without the exhorbitant cost of a full dSLR housing and port(s). The combination of the G1 X and the WP-DC44 gets you an APS-C sized sensor down to 130' and costing $1K.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's at all a coincidence that this is priced exactly the same as the G1 X. And I can't think of a single reason why I'd personally choose a G1 X over the EOS-M.
> ...



Fair 'nuff...but I think you'd agree that submersible $1K APS-C is such an extreme niche market that it doesn't even vaguely register on Canon's marketing's consciousness....

b&


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> ...I think you'd agree that submersible $1K APS-C is such an extreme niche market that it doesn't even vaguely register on Canon's marketing's consciousness....



Absolutely. But as I pointed out elsewhere, the G1 X is outselling the Nikon 1 offerings on Amazon, which I expect points to a solid market for a high-end fixed-lens camera, and _that_ rings a loud bell in Canon's marketing's consciousness...


----------



## dstppy (Jul 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think you'd agree that submersible $1K APS-C is such an extreme niche market that it doesn't even vaguely register on Canon's marketing's consciousness....
> ...



So, how long before you get bored with your newest toy and feel the need for one of these in the bag neuro?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2012)

dstppy said:


> So, how long before you get bored with your newest toy and feel the need for one of these in the bag neuro?



Not long at all, in a geologic time frame. At least for now, I still don't get this whole mirrorless thing, any more than the G1 X. Neither the G1 X nor the EOS M are 'pocketable' for me (I don't think fitting into a cargo pocket in my oversized winter coat counts). If it can't fit in a regular pocket, I might as well bring my 1D X...


----------



## roger1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Etienne said:


> No swivel screen is the biggest let-down. Otherwise it's probably a great little video camera


That's the deal breaker on this camera for me.

I like the G1X but I want wider and more telephoto capability than that camera has.

Give me the mirrorless with a 3" swivel screen and optional EF-M 10-22 and EF-M 55-200 lenses, then I think I might be a buyer.


----------



## bkorcel (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmm. Holding one of these are arms length with my 300 2.8 attached, I likely still cant see the screen with reading glasses on! How long could I hold that?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm still looking for a small form factor large sensor camera with aps-c sized sensor and P&S type lens.
So far, the G1X is the closest. I've looked at the interchangable lens cameras, the lens sticks out too far, and my large fingers cannot feel or press the tiny controls. The touch screen might work better for me.
I reviewed several of the small mirrorless cameras again today. I also looked at the small sensor ones like the J1, V1, RS100 and did not see them working for me.
I'm sticking with my G11 until something comes along that I like better, I do not like the G11 for the small controls, but it was the best I could come up with.
Maybe a G13 with 1 inch sensor and touch screen ... Nah.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > So, how long before you get bored with your newest toy and feel the need for one of these in the bag neuro?
> ...



So, with global warming speeding all of that stuff up, it's any day now then 

Wow, the G-series is bigger than I originally thought; the eos-m size would be great for a G . . . but with lens I guess people would be wondering about what is in your pocket.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Neither the G1 X nor the EOS M are 'pocketable' for me (I don't think fitting into a cargo pocket in my oversized winter coat counts). If it can't fit in a regular pocket, I might as well bring my 1D X...



That's exactly how I feel, except that I'd substitute the 5DIII with the Shorty McForty for the 1D X. At least the 5DIII + 40 looks at first glance like a slightly oversized G1 X, and they're roughly equally pocketable, when it comes down to finding an actual pocket they'll actually fit into.

b&


----------



## tiger82 (Jul 23, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Hmm. Holding one of these are arms length with my 300 2.8 attached, I likely still cant see the screen with reading glasses on! How long could I hold that?



I don't see putting my 200 2.0 or 70-200 2.8 on it but it may be a good match for my 8-15 fisheye or 24-70 2.8


----------



## Flake (Jul 23, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpetPower! said:
> ...



Well I can give you a few! The lens on the G1X is really high quality, according to some reviewers it's as good as an L grade lens, so unless the EOS-M lenses are at least as good then the G1X will be the better camera.
Then there's the fact that it collapses so the camera is a lot smaller for carrying around. Or the focal length equivalent to 28 -112mm the M 17 - 55mm (27 - 88mm) is already massively larger and misses out the extra reach!

No one really knows yet how the touch screen interface will be received, the NEX has an appalling set of controls still not fantastic after the update.

Battery life has questions especially with EF lenses attached.

If those niggles are cleared then it will undoubtedly have a better AF than the G1X, but will people adopt a product smaller than the DSLR? perhaps they will but it might need to be sold to them.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > So, how long before you get bored with your newest toy and feel the need for one of these in the bag neuro?
> ...



on a rapid strap the 1Dx is going to be more comfortable too than trying to cram anything but a true compact into your jeans pocket


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2012)

Flake said:


> The lens on the G1X is really high quality, according to some reviewers it's as good as an L grade lens



Interesting, then, that Canon's technical spokesman, Chuck Westfall, characterized the performance of the G1 X's lens as being similar to the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens. I haven't read reviews suggesting that lens delivers IQ equal to L-series lenses...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Flake said:
> 
> 
> > The lens on the G1X is really high quality, according to some reviewers it's as good as an L grade lens
> ...



The MTF curves of the two new lenses are on Canon's Web site, and they look quite encouraging. At the least, they shouldn't be any worse than the Shorty McForty -- and that's already a damned high standard for a cheap consumer lens.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 24, 2012)

If you pre-order an EOS-M today, you will get it before your April pre-ordered 1D X


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thrilled about this new system until I read that this system will never be able to have a Full Frame sensor because of the size of the EOS-M mount.
That is a huge let down for me and a total bummer. It looks like i'll either be going with a D600 and 24-70, or hopefully a FF NEX or Fuji get's announced soon and makes my bag a little lighter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

oh my god I just noticed something!

canon have finaly released a centerpinch lens cap!

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-M-22mm-f-2-STM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> ... the Shorty McForty -- and that's already a damned high standard for a cheap consumer lens.



Agreed - I'm quite pleased with the IQ of the 40/2.8. I can walk around with the 70-200 II on a BR strap and the pancake lens in my pocket, then if I need wider, disconnect the body and let the white zoom lens hang from the strap, with the body + 40/2.8 held by the E1 handstrap. If I can juggle that combo and a pair of daughters, it's a winner in my book!



wickidwombat said:


> oh my god I just noticed something!
> 
> canon have finaly released a centerpinch lens cap!



That was the very first thing I noticed when the images hit CR the other day!


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow the G1X is bigger and heavier than the eos-m, didn't realize G1X was as big as it was! Given it has extra focal length but wow well over a pound in weight! G series got beefy since I owned G9! Eos-m is still winning for me I like the idea of a 22mm f2 lens for walk around!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 24, 2012)

Although it seems nice to have smaller and lighter, some of those of us, particularly those with large hands, find it easier to hold full frame cameras. Myself, I find that the point-and-shoots are too small to hold properly and as a result, when I press the shutter, the camera moves. Not a problem with "real sized" Canons, Nikons, and even the Olympus 4/3 cameras.... but micro 4/3 cameras and point/shoots and PARTICULARLY I-phones can not be held steady in my hands.... the same hands that can track the space station through an 800mm lens!

I love the promise of mirrorless but until they arrive at a balanced body that I can hold properly, I'll stick to my DSLR's.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 24, 2012)

kennephoto said:


> Wow the G1X is bigger and heavier than the eos-m, didn't realize G1X was as big as it was! Given it has extra focal length but wow well over a pound in weight! G series got beefy since I owned G9! Eos-m is still winning for me I like the idea of a 22mm f2 lens for walk around!



And this, gentle readers, is why the mirrorless design is going to take over the top end of the PowerShot line. It already beats the G1X in every spec and costs the same price.

And every Rebel from here on out will be EF-M as well, of course. It's a no-brainer, really. What, you think Canon will introduce a new entry-level removable-lens camera that can't take the same lenses as their latest-and-greatest entry-level removable-lens camera?

Goodbye PowerShot G, goodbye Rebel, hello mirrorless.

(The XD won't see mirrorless for a loooooooooooooooooong time, of course....)

b&


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 24, 2012)

Another thing I remembered was how I was never satisfied with my G9 I bet I'd feel the same with the G1X. Can't get the results I wanted as easily with a dslr. Now the eos-m isn't a dslr since no viewfinder and whatnot, but then I thought gosh I sure love taking photos with my iPhone, so maybe the eos-m will feel like an iPhone with a awesome sensor and lens options!!! I am really sold just on that notion!! I suppose I too was hoping for an AE-1 but digital but dangit this little eos-m is quickly stealing my heart!! So like trumpet said bye bye G series, never again will I be attracted to you, and same goes to the S95 and S100! I think my 50 and 40d will have a new friend!


----------



## Gman (Jul 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the G1X is bigger and heavier than the eos-m, didn't realize G1X was as big as it was! Given it has extra focal length but wow well over a pound in weight! G series got beefy since I owned G9! Eos-m is still winning for me I like the idea of a 22mm f2 lens for walk around!
> ...



Maybe it will take over the top end of the G type series for folks who need the extra IQ a plethora of lenses and maybe it's going to be a G1X killer but for some of us who dont want to have to carry a camera bag it doesn't fit the bill and surely wont replace the Gxx format. Not all of us want to travel with an EOS M body however small and light, plus lenses, plus a flashgun and have something that even with a pancake lens is no longer pocketable. Not only that where's the articulated screen gone?

No, I think that this will replace the G1X but not the Gxx series. The G1X was an aberration that might serve some but it's bulkier and heavier now than both the EOS M and the G12. Surely the intro of the EOS M line will mean that Cannon must have a G12 sucessor in the pipeline even if it's called G 12a or G14 that will be announced at Photokina? Anyway isn't it a bit strange that the EOS M has been announced now but not available until mid October? 

I put my G11 down next to an Oly OMD EM5 the other day and the body itself is smaller than my G11 but as soon as you pop a lens on it the advantage of a compact like the G11 or G12 is lost. I just dont want to carry loads of lenses around anymore. I am hooked on having a decent zoom that fit's most of my needs and a camera with decent IQ that I can travel with despite the baggage restrictions enforced on us by most airlines.


----------



## 6950rpm (Jul 24, 2012)

In the UK, it looks like there will be 2 different kits...

EOS M + 22mm F/2 in black which also comes with the EF / EF-S adapter

or

EOS M + 18-55 (seems to be available in red, white or silver)

Both kits come boxed with the 90EX flash.

Interview with a Canon chap here at 2:12 says that "looking at the feedback so far, seeing if a viewfinder option would be worth doing"


----------



## lsman38 (Jul 24, 2012)

They all have their shortcoming.
G1X has slow AF and weak on macro (gone are the food snap on vacation)
I hope I am wrong, but
EOS M most likely will have this unbearable slow AF (big disappointment to users with expectation of DSLR), and without a internal flash(extra cost for US, and extra piece means size and weight), it won't be as easy as a P&S.

The system look very close to NEX3 (which interface takes a lot to work with. I am sure some users may find it fit but not to me as a Canon DC/DSLR user). So a NEX3 with better user interface (touch screen) and worse focus speed works? no.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wow the G1X is bigger and heavier than the eos-m, didn't realize G1X was as big as it was! Given it has extra focal length but wow well over a pound in weight! G series got beefy since I owned G9! Eos-m is still winning for me I like the idea of a 22mm f2 lens for walk around!
> ...




Interesting, maybe rebels will be ef-m mount. Maybe the beginning of the end for ef-s has arrived?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 24, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Interesting, maybe rebels will be ef-m mount. Maybe the beginning of the end for ef-s has arrived?



Think about it: what is there that a camera with an EF-S mount can do that one with an EF-M can't? Have an optical viewfinder. What can an EF-M mount camera do that an EF-S mount can't? Use EF-M lenses and be really small and lightweight. For the Rebel crowd, the latter is going to trump the former by a huge margin -- and, for the remainder, there's always the ##D and above (which is where you have to go to get a useable viewfinder in the first place).

Cheers,

b&


----------



## hmmm (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok gang... all well and good... but can we move along to 70D and 7DmkII rumors now, please? 8)


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 24, 2012)

hmmm said:


> Ok gang... all well and good... but can we move along to 70D and 7DmkII rumors now, please? 8)



I hear the 70D will have a 300 megapickle 4" x 5" sensor and do 60 FPS -- and cost $250,000. The 7D, on the other hand, will be a Brownie replica and ship with four free rolls of film. And it'll be a bargain at only $8,000 with the kit coke-bottle lens.

I know, it sucks, but, hey -- what're ya gonna do?

b&


----------



## moreorless (Jul 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, maybe rebels will be ef-m mount. Maybe the beginning of the end for ef-s has arrived?
> ...



That doesnt make alot of sense to me, for a an entry level SLR to use an EF-M mount you'd need to get rid of the mirror to allow for the smaller flange distance anmd then its no longer an SLR.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 25, 2012)

moreorless said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Flather said:
> ...



Exactly. There won't be any more entry-level DSLRs, just entry-level interchangeable-lens cameras, and those will be EOS-M. No more PowerShot G, no more Rebels, just EOS-M. There'll be a top-of-the-line EOS-M model, and then the next step up will be the 70D (or whatever).

Cheers,

b&


----------



## Gman (Jul 25, 2012)

What really gets me is that they have waved the carrot under our nose so that those of us have decided that we have given up waiting for the next Gxx whatever that might be or not as the case may be but we still cant get our hands on one for three months! 
When Apple eventually releases something you can bet that stacks of it will be waiting in the shops ready to be snapped up by all those who have been salivating over the rumours.
Here we have the rumour made real but we still cant get our hands on one. What's the point? Is it to hold onto Canon customers while Canon get their darned factory moving and not move over to what's already available from the likes of Sony and Olympus?


----------



## ajax (Jul 26, 2012)

So do I cancel my pre-order for the t4i-18-135-which appears that it will not arrive before October-and pre-order the M? Which will arrive first?


----------

